# Deathwatch 2 (Action thread 2)



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As the Despoilers thirteenth black crusade ravages worlds of the Imperium and pushes the forces of order to the breaking point, the tide of battle in the galactic north can go either way. However, not everyone fights on the front-lines; some battles are fought behind enemy lines, or even in the shadows where no one else knows you are. The militant force of the ordo xenos, the deathwatch, undergo vital missions in the dealings and eradication of the xenos filth of the galaxy.


From within the turbulent sea of the warp, a lone vessel plows forward; the strike cruiser _Sanctamonia._ From within its armoured hull, a skelaton crew of menials and servitors operate vital systems as the ships cargo, a deathwatch kill team, make ready for re-entry into real space.


Sergeant Ajak Kondro moved through the ships corridors towards the ship armoury where the rest of his team was arming and preparing. The last mission had been costly, so many lost and for nothing more than a failure as the base beneath the basilica had been corrupted beyond hope or help. Kondro could not help but grit his teeth in rage at the thought, brothers had died and they came back with nothing. This time however, their mission was not to recover secrets for the ordo malleus behind enemy lines, of which the _Sanctamonia's_ captain had been pleased to learn.


Entering the armoury, Kondro looked to each of the arming pits; nine were occupied by the members of the team with his own empty. "I have been informed that we will be leaving warp space within the hour." He began as the squad gathered to him. "The outpost on 1xt88b has gone silent, and the inquisition wants answers. Answers that their first team failed to bring back, along with their own lives. We shall not fail them in this."


"The planet is orbited by an asteroid that is used as a front for the world, it went silent before the outpost did so we are going to check their first and find out what happened. Perseus, Vilem, Arx, Lexon, and Caleb, you five are to form up under the command of Perseus; Kort, Marxalvia, Agnathio, and Abel you will be with me. This asteroid is no city, but it is anything but small." As the sergeant finished, warning klaxons activated as the ship began its transition back into realspace.


[Feel free to make comments and interact with any of the other marines, from your group or the other (though if with the other, best to PM the members who's character your interacting with so your not ignored). In my next post or two, we will be starting the mission itself.]


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Lexon stood up and walked over to Perseus. "Well Brother looks like we shall be working together for this mission." Maybe it was his experience, maybe it was because he was in charge of him, or maybe it was because he was a fellow Ultramarine but Lexon felt a strange comfort in Perseus' presence. "Let this be another glory in the name of the Primarch." He added quietly before going to talk to the others in his squad.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Perseus stared into the dark, deep, and daemon filled vacuum of the warp, reminiscing on his last mission on Laurentix. He remembered the foul gut wrenching stench of mutated flesh. He remembered the resilience of the filthy heretics. But what he remembered the most was the battle brothers who lives were taken on the planet, on a mission that was deemed unsuccessful. 

Perseus looked around at his fellow battle brothers and saw faces of new and old. At quick glance he noticed brother Agnatio, Perseus gave a quick smile and nod. A few of the new members had came from the Ultramarines the same chapter as he was once. One marine from the same company. Perseus remembered back when he had served as the Sergeant of tactical squad one of the fifth company. Just as Perseus was recalling a battle where he had cleaved his chainsword through a Tau fire warrior Captain Kondro walked in. Perseus got up along with the rest of the squad and walked towards him.

_ "I have been informed that we will be leaving warp space within the hour." "The outpost on 1xt88b has gone silent, and the inquisition wants answers. Answers that their first team failed to bring back, along with their own lives. We shall not fail them in this."
"The planet is orbited by an asteroid that is used as a front for the world, it went silent before the outpost did so we are going to check their first and find out what happened. Perseus, Vilem, Arx, Lexon, and Caleb, you five are to form up under the command of Perseus; Kort, Marxalvia, Agnathio, and Abel you will be with me. This asteroid is no city, but it is anything but small."_

As soon as Captain Kondro had finished talking warning klaxons came on letting them know that they were about to descend into real space. As Perseus was walking back to his seat, brother Lexon walked up to him.

_ "Well Brother looks like we shall be working together for this mission. Let this be another glory in the name of the Primarch."_

"As so it shall seem brother." Perseus said back with a smile. "I am honoured to fight alongside of such great men as yourselves." Perseus replied looking at each men under his command.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Arx was roused from a silent reverie with Kondro's words, the Iron Knight had been sitting with his body tilted forward, Helmeted head gazing almost midlessly to the floor. The Crusader style helm tilted to look towards the Deathwatch sergeant as he spoke and then towards Perseus as command was addressed to him.

Arx was comforted by the Command of the Ultramarine, they were an honourable chapter with many great deeds, well respected by the stotic Iron Knights.

Arx heard Perseus' statement and nodded his respect to the Marine, there was a pause and it appeared he would add no more, but then he spoke:

"I too am honoured to serve with such noble Chapters, it is a great privilege to call you all Battle-Brothers"

It was the first Arx had spoken the entire journey, his voice was strong yet calm and careful.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilem looked up from cleaning his bolter as the sergeant spoke,

_"I have been informed that we will be leaving warp space within the hour." "The outpost on 1xt88b has gone silent, and the inquisition wants answers. Answers that their first team failed to bring back, along with their own lives. We shall not fail them in this."
"The planet is orbited by an asteroid that is used as a front for the world, it went silent before the outpost did so we are going to check their first and find out what happened. Perseus, Vilem, Arx, Lexon, and Caleb, you five are to form up under the command of Perseus; Kort, Marxalvia, Agnathio, and Abel you will be with me. This asteroid is no city, but it is anything but small."_.

He went back to cleaning his bolter and once he had finished he put the cloth down and strapped it to his side. He heard what the rest of the marines in his squad had said and smiled. He walked over to Perseus and hit his fist against his chest in the sign of the warrior's greeting, "Well met brother. It is an honor to serve beside the Ultramarines in this new venture. Hopefully you will be able to keep up with me in the kill tally." He smiled and then laughed.

He turned to the rest of the marines who were to be in his squad, and before he put his helmet on he said, "I am honored to serve beside all of you brave men," he grunted as he tried to fit his large bulk into a seat, "You all are lucky, you can fit into the chairs, with my luck i'll fly right out of the thunderhawk if these seats are anything to go by." He heard some chuckles in response.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"The Emporer protects Vilem." He gave him a serious look. "It's a shame he also believes in gravity!" He said with a bellowing laugh slapping him on the back. "But moving onto buisnees brothers was the team they sent before Deathwatch or Imperial Guard? Only seems fair we try to gauge the enemy."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking to Agnathio, Kondro let his bolter hang from its strap across his chest before placing his helmet on his belt._ "We will be taking a thunderhawk into the asteroid with the Sanctamonia on standby brother. This mission does not require the same rapid deployment as our last one did."_

As he finished, Lexon's bellowing laughter snapped Kondro's head in his direction as Lexon asked an important question. _"But moving onto buisnees brothers was the team they sent before Deathwatch or Imperial Guard? Only seems fair we try to gauge the enemy." _Immediatly Kondro's face contorted to a look of displeasure_; _he had no problem with any of them joking with one another, for that is how brotherhood truly fosters in these teams. 

What made the sergeant unhappy was the previous team._ "An ordo xenos inquisitor along with two platoons of inquisitorial storm troopers were the first team. Their last astropathic communication dates back nine weeks ago and nothing has been heard from them since. If their is an enemy here, and on the fringes there is little doubt of that, then they are able to deal with trained soldiers."_ As he finished, the ship lurched violently, causing unstowed equipment to fly across the armoury and nearly take several of the team as well.

In an instant, the forward pull stopped and the klaxons flashed red before cutting out. They had finished the transition; the deathwatch had arrived. Putting a hand to the vox bead in his ear, Kondro activated a line to the bridge. "_Captain, how soon before we can embark to the target asteroid?_" +_We lost power to some of the ships sub-routines sergeant; we will divert power for you, thirty minutes before you and your squad are void bound._+

Looking at the nine marines with him, Kondro acknowledged before cutting out the channel. _"Get to the hanger-bay and stow gear, we have thirty minutes before flight."_


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilem smashed his iron fists together, an evil grin crossing his face. He flexed his huge muscles as he stood from the seat, the metal making a noise that sounded like a sigh of relief. His helm looked like that of an old knight painted black with blood red eyes. He checked his bolter, pistol and chainsword swiftly knowing that he was ready. 

He slapped his palm on Lexon's shoulderpad and chuckled, "It seems my worst nightmare will become reality no? We travel by thunderhawk." He turned to the rest of the marines who were to be in his squad, "Let us see who the first one is to twenty kills after me, a good challenge no? For surely I will be the first." He heard jeers and jokes in response and laughed heartily. He turned to Lexon, "I hate thunderhawks." As he walked to the hangar bay he let his mind slip back to his homeworld of Medusa. Beautiful, he thought. Most would think it dangerous and a terrifying place to live but he knew better. It's harshness strengthened the soul and mind and body. His chapter was a good example. As he neared the bridge he let his hate begin to pour into him, feeding him with righteous power. Whatever enemies were down on that asteroid they would feel the full wrath of the Iron Hands coming down upon them.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Lexon listend carfully to the sargents explanation, an Inquisator and two platton of stormstroopers, this was going to be ugly.

Lexon took Vilem's last remarks seriously. "I know the feeling brother one feels helpless on one of those things all the training in hte world couldn't stop one from exploading.

He stepped aside and gathered his gear toghether this one had to be done right the first time. "I'll make you proud Captain where ever you are." He muttered to himself quitely.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Without warning, Kondro's voice broke into the vox beads of the other marines. _"Report in and stow gear brothers, we are bound in under ten minutes."_ Came the sergeants orders amid a wash of static before cutting out.


[Finish up any extra things and get your character in, hoping to get us their next post.]


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilem stowed his weapons in the compartment above him and squezzed himself into the seat, "Great no belts..." he muttered. He tilted his head back against the cushion and began a small prayer to Ferrus Manus for many kills in this endeavor.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Perseus was looking over his chainsword _Athena_ when he heard Capt. Kondro's voice on the com. "We are due in less than ten, everybody get your weapons stowed now." he said with a clam but commanding voice. Perseus then headed to the hangar bay and stowed his own weapons. Perseus then took his seat made the sign of Aquila and prayed that this mission be a successful one.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Caleb stomped up the boarding ramp, storing both his borrowed chainsword and his boltpistol in the compartment above.

_Damn chainswords, messy gut rippers more like it, by the Throne I miss my axe_ Lamented Caleb, sitting down in his seat he took his first good look at his squadmates;

Perseus the Ultramarine seemed like a competent leader, but only the crucible of battle would prove it to be true. Lexon seemed to be another one to be able to rely on.

Vilem was still venting his dislike for thunderhawks with Lexon, while throwing out more challenges.

_If he shoots like he talks there will be none left for the rest of us_ Caleb thought, smiling.

Arx was Vilem's opposite; quiet and brooding but seemed to have a air of readiness about him.

_These are my new brothers, and by Sanguinius and the Throne I shall do them honor_

Caleb bagan to check his armor, the checklists ticked themselves silently, notifying the Blood Angel when they were complete, he checked his arm, making sure his augument was ready, flexing the replacement.

_I shall not fail again_


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

At the warning Lexon's demeanor changed drastically. He locked his helmet into place and stored his gear into place near his seat. He sat next to Vilem. "Well make it Brother there is too much at stake to fail." He told him as a final gesture before they departed. "For the Captain, for the Primarch, For the Emperor." He said quietly to himself before the Thunderhawk took off.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilem looked at Lexon, and although he was wearing a helmet he knew that the marine could tell he was smiling, "The Emperor protects brother. Might I ask, have you ever seen an Iron Hand in battle? If not you will get the opportunity to see the fury of Medusa unleashed once we hit planetside."

He sent a signla to the pilot and co-pilot, "Yes brother?" He squirmed in his seat before answering, "Keep us in the air will you? I don't feel like losing another limb." He heard the pilot laugh, "Aye sir." He went back to praying to his primarch.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Was waiting for Concrete Hero, but I'd like to update..]

As the counter in the corner of Kondro's eye bled off the last second before zero, Arx marched up the transports assault ramp. As the last of them stowed weapons, the ramp rocked up and slammed shut, sealing itself a minute before the hanger bay was vented and the thunderhawk rocketed out of the _Sanctomonia_.

Where the others were restrained in grav couches, Kondro was the only one who stood through both stubborness and the desire to inspire those around him; gripping a rail tightly so that he wasn't thrown about. Amidst the shuddering of the engines, Kondro overheard Vilem's words to Lexon, "The Emperor protects brother. Might I ask, have you ever seen an Iron Hand in battle? If not you will get the opportunity to see the fury of Medusa unleashed once we hit planetside." _"Just don't hold yourself back on the asteroid Vilem; that is our first priority."_ He said, trying, and failing, to make his words seem like anything good.

Shaking his head, Kondro ordered for everyone to take out their dataslates to go over the layout of the asteroid. _"Our mission is to enter through the stations hanger, take the marked lifts (blue-grey) and seek out the five marked sections (rooms with red-grey x's) for information and signs of the workers and previous team before we make planetfall. Perseus, you and your team will move to the locations east of you entry point and my team will head to the location north of entry and the one east of that. Once you have made it to both locations, both squads are to link up at the southern location."_

As he finished, Kondro put the slate back in the thigh compartment before making his way over to Perseus, unclipping one of two auspex's from his belt. _"Use it to try and find lifesigns brother, we cannot fail these people,"_ then to everyone, _"we dock in three hours brothers; I do not care when it is done but helmets locked before that time."_ He ordered before making his way back to where the crew were piloting the ship.

[Take this time to further interact, and take a look at the map; the colours would have been brighter but the damned image has been giving me a world of trouble.]


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Arx stared over his dataslate for some time before making a sigh like sound through his Vox, 

"Theres too many corners..."

His voiced echoed through his Helmet, which had remained on and locked the whole time.
His Knight like helmet tilted up and he caught sight of the familiar hilt of _Atra_, the ridiculously long Chainsword unable to fit entirely in the compartment.
Under his helmet the smallest of smiles turned a corner of the Marines mouth as the Iron Hand spoke. He was fond of air travel and realised he's been missing the familiar weight of his Jump Pack.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilem studied the dataslate carefully, "Sir is there power in the building at the moment? The answer to that could greatly affect our mission if the base is down. One more question also, what type of enemies can we expect here? Eldar, Nids, Orks? Heavies, infantry, maybe even elites? Or shall we take it as it comes?" he asked, a tone of relish in his voice.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Perseus looked up from his seat a brother Kondro, as he grabbed on the pole and looked at him and his squad mates. He could see the intensity and knowledge in him. He had the look of a leader. A look that made you shut up a listen and that is exactly what Perseus did. AS he took out his dataslate he thought of the basilica and landing in the ruins of what was a residential area. He brushed away the memories of his old mission and tuned in to Capt. Kondro.

_"Our mission is to enter through the stations hanger, take the marked lifts and seek out the five marked sections for information and signs of the workers and previous team before we make planetfall. Perseus, you and your team will move to the locations east of you entry point and my team will head to the location north of entry and the one east of that. Once you have made it to both locations, both squads are to link up at the southern location."_

Perseus circled the the locations Kondro mentioned as he said them. Making mental notes of each location and each route, thinking of where the members of the storm troopers team might be, thinking of invasive hiding spots, and spots where there could be any danger. Perseus made sure to plan and think about how to go about this mission. He knew not everything always went as planned but better to go prepared then unprepared. The last thing he wanted was another ambush like at the basilica.

As Perseus was finishing making his mental notes he heard the sound of something unclipping. He looked up to see brother Kondro in front of him. _"Use it to try and find lifesigns brother, we cannot fail these people,"_ "Yes sir," Perseus replied taking the auspex and clipping it to his belt. _I will not fail this mission_ Perseus thought to himself _His will be done_. Perseus said as he put away his data slate and started to look over his bolter _Atlas_.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Lexon took off his helmet for now. "No brother I cannot say I have but I hope I can leave a few for you to demonstrate." He said giving Vilem a sly grin. He listend carefully to Vilem comments tho. "I doubt it would be orkz what would they want an asteriod for? There are not enough people to fight it wouldn't bring enough to whipe out an Inquisitor and two platoon of stormtrooper. With my luck it would be Nid's the slimey little buggers."


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

"Possibly for another Rok Brother Lexon? I have seen them plow their ships into an asteroid just to give it engines to move."

It was the first real thing Arx had said, and the first time he had addressed any of the other Astartes directly, his voice was careful yet powerfully toned.

"If the insufferable Tyranid is here, there will undoubtedly be Genestealers... They make good oppenents. I cannot imagine other filthy Xenos of that breed to infest the asteroid, for there is no life remaining to harvest. I have... a strange feeling about this, something feels terribly out of place"


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"You make a good point Brother." He said nodding to Arx. "Brother Seargent what _IS_ so importnat about this asteriod that the enemy may want it?" He said looking towards Krondo. "If it has some sort of reserch facility then we may assume it be a more intellegent foe and hopefully dissmiss Nid's as the foe. I must agree with Brother Arx something is wrong here."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

"Aye." said Vilem, "This asteroid smells fishy to me. As if there is something that even WE shouldnt know. Or not this is the Inquisition after all."


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Caleb turned and frowned when Arx said "I have... a strange feeling about this, something feels terribly out of place" 

"You're not the only one brother"Muttered Caleb, blowing away slivers of metal from a freshly carved aquilla in his bionic arm's outer casing, sheathing his knife, he removed his helmet. "But we are Astartes brother, and we know no fear for no enemy can match us"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Enough."_ Kondro ordered, all of their questions were good ones, but he did not have the answers they sought. _"You do your chapters shame to even hint at being misled and kept in the dark. As I said before, __1xt88b is a secret research base of the ordo xenos with this asteroid as part of the base's cover. If there is something here, whether it be xenos or heretic then we shall get answers."_ With that he unhooked the helmet on his belt and secured it. _"If we run into orks though, none of the bastard greenskins will escape the wrath I exact upon them for their desecration."_ He finished, the pure hatred and venom of his last words completely masked by his helmets external vox unit.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilem bowed his head, "I meant no harm sir. I agree, whatever we meet will feel the cold harshness of the Iron Hands' hatred come down upon them at full force." He racked the slide on his bolter for effect, "Judging by the secrecy of this 'research' facility I am sure we can expect a beautiful tyranid and an intelligent greenskin as some of the enemies we will be facing today." He chuckled deeply. He directed his next question at the Blood Angel Caleb, "That is a nice arm you have there brother, looks as though the techpriests and apothecaries that worked on both of mine might have worked on yours. How did you lose it?" He did not know if the other chapters saw the grafting of a bionic as a gift but for the Iron Hands it was seen as a boon and he was proud of his.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

"On the bloody fields of Armageddon, I lead a squad of terminators against the orks before the walls of Hive Acheron, we slaughtered the beasts in droves." Caleb remebered. "But a lesser warboss was rallying the disorganized greenskins, I ordered my squad yo carve a path to it's crude banner. When we found him he charged at us, he swatted two of my marines aside and took my arm before I took its head"

Caleb flexed his arm. "Not a bad trade though, none of my brothers died that day, but when I was in the apothecarion my squad was killed, so I requested to be seconded to the Deathwatch, to atone for my brothers deaths"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilem smiled, "Very good. I like you Blood Angel, almost as much as ugly Lexon," he shoved a metal finger toward Lexon sitting next to him laughing, "Lost both of mine to Fulgrim's ilk. Weaklings all of them, bastard whoresons, they fell like wheat before the blade once I hit them. My first one was hacked off by one of their champions that I later strangled to death with my bare hand and the other I lost when my squad had been pinned by uncountable noisemarines, weird feeling having a limb ripped off by noise, we charged them in the thick of it and I got to slaughter those bastards with my chainsword." The absolute hatred and disdain he held for the Emperor's Children was clearly evident in his voice despite the fact he was wearing his helmet and showed the other marines in his squad just how brutal and unyeilding he could get. 

He immediately came out of his dark mood, "It is good to have you here brother. The Sons of the Holy Sanguinius are true warriors, as are the Ultramarines and the vaunted Iron Knights. Any man who fought on Armageddon is a champion of the Emperor in my eyes, I am excited to see how you fight Blood Angel." He got up, holding on to the stanchion for support, his immense bulk swaying and offered his hand to Caleb in the warrior's handshake, "No fear."


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Caleb took the Iron Hands bionic arm with his own, "No fear, brother"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilem laughed heartily and slapped Caleb on the shoulderpad, "I believe we will all work well together. Maybe even give the other team a run for their money no?"


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

"That we will, but since when did we get paid?" Caleb asked face impassive, but a smile in his eyes.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"What do we need money for Brother the ammo is free." He chimes in with a smug grin. Following the sergent Lexon secures his helmet._Lets hope we get there soon._ He thought quitely to himself.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

"In drink, food, and equipment. When we were all in the dining hall I couldnt halp but notice they got more drink than us." He chuckled


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

"That's because you ate all the food, so they went for the drink, brother" replied Caleb.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm let loose a bellow of laughter, "This is true! This is true! What can I say? I needed a tiny snack before we went on this mission of ours. I say when we get back we have a drinking contest, with Fenrisian ale, those bastards do know how to drink. I am sure the good inquisitor's have some somewhere on their ship no?"


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm sure the inquisitor have it behind a void shield if he knows anything about you" Caleb shot back. "Any way we'll be back for dinner before we know it, so we dont have to touch our field rations, praise the Emperor for small mercies"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

"Indeed, thank the Emperor for those small mercies he does grant us." He chuckled, "Sir, how much longer do we have till we hit this base?" He asked Kondro over the vox.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"I don't mind the field rations. I once was on an extended mission defending a city that was cut off by traitor legions and the only thing we had to eat was the daily prayers the navy to graciously dropped repeatedly over the city. Given my size i had to eat about twenty a day." He said sicking out his tongue. 

((for those who don't know Daily prayers are propaganda air dropped by the Ecclesiarchy and can be eaten for a normal humans daily nutrition requirements You learn some nifty things from the dark heresy books))


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilem mocked putting a gun to his head and pulling the trigger, "I was once caught behind enemy lines with my squad on a planet where the eldar had landed to combat the forces of the Emperor's Children. Nothing was left of the local wildlife with the exception of what was in the deep oceans, we had nothing to eat for months with the exception of the paste. It only served to help us break out so we could get a decent meal."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Almost at the same, both Vilem and Agnathio ask the same question; getting Kondro to bring the countdown timer in the corner of his eye up for a better look. The countdown had reached only a handful of minutes, four and ten seconds. Activating a channel to the pilots, Kondro voiced the same question as the others in the team. _“Time till we are docked in the asteroid?”_ _+We are on final run lord, I wanted to make sure there were no surprises waiting.+_ The pilot answered before adding _+Fifty second to touchdown sergeant.+_


With that, Kondro updated the timer before activating the external vox unit of his helmet _“Helmets sealed and weapons live, touchdown in forty five seconds.”_ He said while detaching Executioner from the mag clamps and slinging it before taking Deliverance. The others followed suit from their grav couches, the timer on Kondro's retina slowly counting down to fifteen seconds; the engines of the thunderhawk pulling the ship backward to slow the forward momentum. A hand clutching a railing on the ceiling of the transport, Kondro moved towards the assault ramp and activated the internal vox between the four in his team and Perseus. _“Squad on me, first down the ramp; Perseus, Emperor guide you.”_


With a shudder and sudden pull of gravity, the thunderhawk landed and moments went by before the assault ramp slammed down and Kondro was first out, bolter in one hand. The hanger bay was devoid of any life, open to the void, and less than a dozen glow globes flickered on the ceiling. _“Elevators now”_ the sergeant barked as he broke into a run, crossing the distance to the northern elevator; crouching low he brought up his bolter and covered the advance of the others.


[Power is low here, and the hanger is open to space; the team needs to get to the southern elevator and check the elevator to use it.]


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

_"...Perseus, Emperor guide you.”_ 

"And you too brother" Perseus replied. Perseus switched his vox to the four in squad 2. " Brothers on me." Perseus yelled as the ramp was descending to the ground, "We need to get to the south elevator.As soon as first squads is of f I want us down that ramp and heading to the elevator."

The las member of squad one was running off the ramp when Perseus barked Go into the vox and started running down the ramp to the southern elevator bolter at the ready. " May the Emperor guide us." Perseus said to himself out loud.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

"About damned time." grunted Vilem as he heard Persues's orders. Once the assault ramp opened he sprinted after the Ultramarine. His HUD came up in a deep blue, some of the information privy only to an Iron Hand, one of which was the fact that the elevator was not working. He voxed Perseus, "Brother, the elevator is not working. It is a simple repair but would take time and I for one do not want to be a sitting duck here."


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Lexon ran with the squad to the elevator and took a knee next to Vihlem facing the opposite direction. "I'll cover your back brother." He said sweeping his bolter in an arch behind the squad.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Caleb ran beside Vilem, "Dont worry brother, the only thing that'll get past us will be in very small pieces" Caleb said.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

"Ok Lexon you and I will cover his right," Perseus said. "Caleb you and Arx will cover his left." Perseus pulled out his auspex and scanned the surrounding area. "Ok there are no life signs around here but still be on your guard brothers." Perseus exclaimed. "Vilem how is that elevator coming along?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

The damned techpriests that ran this place must have had paranoia issues, thought Vilem as he worked his magic. The code was complex but he was one of the best. "Two minutes brothers." He said quietly. He let out a gasp of shock, "I have access to the security records......it.....I can barely make anything out....but I can tell you that whatever took this base out did it quickly and violently.....there is blood all over the walls..." before he could finish he was shocked and flew back into Lexon. 

He shook his head and picked Lexon up, "My apologies brother." He set back to work on the elevator. A minute passed by, "Done it will take us to the floor we need to go to, but if you want my opinion Perseus we should be on our guard." He stood up and went into the elevator.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Arx had pounded down the assault ramp of the Elevator, _Atra_ held tight in one hand and his Bolt Pistol, _Messor_, in the other. His crusader helm quickly darting back and forth searching the dark hangar.

He had moved with Caleb to guard Vilhem, plating the tip of the chain claymore and steadying it with his palm on the bottom of the hilt. His Bolt Pistol arm was extended and the weapon was ready to fire holy justice on any who were to disturb them. Before long Vilhems voice sounded through the Vox 

_"Done it will take us to the floor we need to go to, but if you want my opinion Perseus we should be on our guard."_

Arx did not turn straight away, his gaze staring deep into the inky darkness of the room, denying even his Astartes Vision.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Caleb hefted his chainsword, the back of the blade resting on his shoulder armor, his free hand resting on the grip of his bolt pistol.

“I’m not one to be suspicious, but I have a hell of a bad feeling about this” Caleb said, standing beside Arx.

_This will not end well _Caleb thought


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Lexon stumbles to his feet with Vilem's help. "Don't worry about it Brother."

_I’m not one to be suspicious, but I have a hell of a bad feeling about this._

"The Emperor protects Brother."


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Perseus stood with his bolter at the ready starring into the darkness scanning it for anything that moved. When brother Vilem flew back into Lexon. He watched as they helped each other up. _"Done it will take us to the floor we need to go to, but if you want my opinion Perseus we should be on our guard." He stood up and went into the elevator."_ 

_“I’m not one to be suspicious, but I have a hell of a bad feeling about this” Caleb said, standing beside Arx."_ "We should always be on our guard. Don't take this area for granted. I want us to always be on our guard and always be at the ready. Is that clear?" Perseus asked. "And Arx, I don't know about _feelings_ but nothing will stray us from bringing the light of the Emperor's will to this area." Perseus barked. " Now everyone at the ready? Let's go." Perseus said as he walked into the elevator.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Arx tilted his helmet towards Caleb as the Marine spoke, eyeing his blade. Arx was a passionate swordsman and found the rush of melee to be deeply satisfying, second only to serving the Holy Emperor.

He was about to speak when Perseus' voice barked across the Vox; _"And Arx, I don't know about feelings but nothing will stray us from bringing the light of the Emperor's will to this area."_

Was the Sergeant suggesting he was... Hesitant? That he did not wish to storm this place and bring the judgement of The Emperor on those that dare violate this place?

Arx snatched up his blade and slung it on his shoulder "Yes Sir. They will fear our wrath" He turned and began to march into the Elevator before hesitating and turning slightly to Caleb "Your Chapter is held in great respect with the Iron Knights, I look forward to fighting with you Brother"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As the last of his new brothers entered the elevator Vilem activated it through one of his arms. It the doors shuddered close and it steadily made its way down. _Down?_ thought Vilem, _we shouldnt be going down._ _*"Oh fuck me in the arse...."*_ he muttered. When his brothers looked at him questioningly he said, _*"We arent supposed to be going down, we should be going up first."*_ He went over the information that he gleaned from the base's records, _*"Once we hit the bottom floor there will be a staircase that leads back up and goes through the whole base, it's at the end of the corridor we will step into....but....."*_ He read what was going across his HUD, _*"The bottom floor was the one with the blood on the walls."*_ He smiled fiendishly, _*"Looks like first blood will go to us." *_his itch for combat and anticipation for the coming fight could easily be heard through the vox, him punching his metal fists together only served to emphasize it.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

"So do I" Caleb replied as he moved inside the elevator, when Vilem said, "Oh fuck me in the arse...." Caleb knew his gut feelings were right.

"We arent supposed to be going down, we should be going up first,once we hit the bottom floor there will be a staircase that leads back up and goes through the whole base, it's at the end of the corridor we will step into....but the bottom floor was the one with the blood on the walls." He smiled fiendishly, "Looks like first blood will go to us."

"We'll now that reassuring, finally a chance to fight an enemy istead of my own worries" Caleb muttered inside his helmet, the vox off.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

The elevator stopped its descent and the doors slid open. The corridor ahead of them was as dark as a black hole, not even Vilem's enhanced optics could pierce the darkness more than a few feet, _"Not good..." _he muttered to himself. He cocked his bolter and began sweeping it in a small arc, nothing he could see except for the gallons of blood and severed limbs, _"Clear." _He said waiting for his brothers to come out of the elevator. This did not bode well, he craved the open battlefield where he knew what he was killing, not this stealth game of hide and seek.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As the rest of the squad filed out of the elevator, a burst of static filled Persues's ears as a vox line was opened between him and sergeant Kondro. Only two words could be made out through all the static: map and flipped.

At the end of the hallway, a blast door lay on the floor clearly ripped off by something much stronger than a human. Closer look at the blood and body parts revealed small, sharp, circular projectiles embedded in the walls and floor that were most likely xenotech of some sort.

This hallway had clearly been part of a firefight, though how long ago was unknown; and one side had access to xeno weapons. The real question now was where to go now? Past the blast door, the hall went further forward and also broke off to the left.

http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y200/darkreever/?action=view&current=squad2.gif


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilem bent down and picked up one of the disks examining it, he tossed it to Caleb who caught it, _"Looks like the Eldar no? I've only fought the bastards on four occasions but I've been hit by these enough to know that those damn witches are probably here."_ he told the Blood Angel. He picked up another one and examined it closer this time, his HUD pulling it apart and giving him more information, _"But they look a little different though...."_ He turned to Perseus, _"Brother the hallway goes left and straight up after the blast doors, which way should we go? Or should we split up?"_


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Perseus heard complete static over the vox but could make out "map flipped". He pulled out his data slate and looked at the map. Perseus studied the map for awhile until he heard Vilem talking to him. Perseus pulled out his auspex and started scanning the area to see in any life forms had made it through the fire fight and were still here. " Brother I don't think splitting up is such a good idea. We don't know how many beings were in this fight and we wouldn't want to get ambushed." Perseus said. " Brothers scan this area for anyone still in the Emperor's service." Perseus ordered. "After the search we shall go straight."


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Lexon stepped clsoer to the body. "I can't tell if he was part of the stormtroopers or origonal crew here the body is too mangaled Brother." He leveled his bolter and began a slow and steady search of the area looking for servivors but making sure not to stay far from the squad.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilem was the closest to the blast doors at this point, he was crouching low inspecting a body. _Too mangled to figure anything out_, he thought to himself. He let his HUD sweep over what was left of the body and found something metalic. He pulled aside some intestines and found a necklace. He held it up to his visor for a better look and smiled, they were dog tags. He heard a noise and bolted upright, his bolter pointing through the mangled blast doors. Something was watching them, and he was going to kill it. 

He moved through the blastdoors sweeping his gun left and right. He saw something cross his left peripheral vision and fly down the left branching corridor. He bellowed,_* "CONTACT!" *_and fired his bolter down the dark tunnel. When he realized he didnt hit anything he stopped. _Maybe I should get back to the squad_, he thought. He saw something lurking at his right this time and swung his fist at it with alarming speed. His iron hand hit the wall hard and got stuck in the hole it made. He wrenched it out and slowly backed his way through the doors again, _*"Brothers I believe I have found our stormtroopers...or at least one of them."*_ He held out his left hand with the dog tags towards his brothers waiting for one to take it, his bolter still trained down the corridor, _*"And I believe we are not alone." *_


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Caleb looked down at the small disk, but it was surely Eldar, but none of the eldar he fought made their ammunition to wound, only a singular breed of the filthy xenos made their weapons so: *Dark Eldar*

"Brothers, only the Dark Eldar glorify in such mutilation and make their waepons to wound, not kill cleanly" Caleb said, tossing the small shard against the wall.

He readied his bolt pistol and soul for the battles to come.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

*"Do the Dark Eldar excel at stealth brother?" *Vilem asked Caleb. He had never fought the Dark Eldar before and all the stories he had heard were that they were raiders not stealth specialists like whatever he saw, if he saw something at all. He knew something was watching them, he could feel it, and on top of it his HUD kept trying to identify whatever it was but could never get a good lock on it. _*"Emperor damn them."*_ he muttered as his HUD failed again,* "Caleb back me up, I want to see what in the warp this damned thing is, we go no further than three feet past the blast doors."* He began to slowly make his way toward the blast doors again his bolter raised.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As Caleb and Vilem moved forward, a sickly green blast of energy took the Iron Hand in the chest and throwing him to the ground; damaging the chest-plate, but luckily doing no other harm. A second shot arced past Caleb and took Arx in the side of the head, throwing him back as well before the others could respond. Seemingly from out of the walls, two shapes started to stalk forward, the darkness obscured any detail except for more sickly green emenating from the chests of these enemies.

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y200/darkreever/squad2-1.gif


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Lexon sprung into action at the sound of shots. "CONTACT!" He ran forward firing his bolter at the green glows. "Are you alright brother?" He asked trying to help Vilem up with one hand the other firing his bolter.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilem groaned and pulled himself up, and nodded his thanks to Lexon. The Imperial Eagle on his chest was melted off and his heart swelled with hate at the defacement. He tossed his bolter to the side and roared as he pulled his chainsword out and charged the point where the blasts were coming from.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Caleb tossed the shard aside and howled in rage, holstering his boltpistol and drawing his combat knive, sprinting past the recoving Vilem, aiming for the green glow, he swang his chainsword.

The blade passed through air, the teeth of the sword churning through nothing when the sword impacted with a screech of metal against armor, sparks glinted light across the surface of metalic skin.

"NECRONS!"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilem plowed into the nearest necron warrior and tore it in two in his rage. He let out a cry of, "FOR THE EMPEROR!" before he got hit by another gauss blast and fell to the floor. He pulled himself up and charged the nearest warrior, a battlecry on his lips.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Lexon Drew his Cainsword and charged the necrons Flaking around hte one Vilem was charged slashing at it's back. "STAY DEAD!" He said swinging at it again until it stoped moving.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

(Vilhelm, I do think you need to spend more time making sure your posts fit in with the rest rather than making sure you keep posting. How can your character be shot when both enemies have been engaged?)

As Vilem and Lexon moved in to help Caleb fight the second necron, a gauss blast took the iron hand in the side and sent him crashing into the second marine, throwing both to the ground as the blow took away another chunk of armour and flesh with it.

The necron fighting Caleb, though a machine that knew not the limits of a mortal man, was no match for a space marine in hand to hand combat. With superhuman might, it embedded the blade on the end of its weapon into the marines arm, only to have the chainsword take off its head in a shower of sparks.

Another sickly flash of green energy engulfed the corridor and any sign of both necrons vanished as if they had never been there. The only indication otherwise were the damages done to the squad.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Arx moved over to Vilhelm and Lexon, the roaring hornets nest of his blade dying down. _Curse standing at the rear, they could have been killed._

He knelt down and offered a hand to both Lexon and the Iron Hand, noting the smell of burnt flesh and the gauss wound on the marines armour.

"Stand brothers, are you injured?" He lifted his helmet to regard Caleb and his HUD noted the shard embedded in the Blood Angels arm. The Iron Knight made a grunt of annoyance at his inability to assist, these corridors were to thin.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: i was under the impression there was more than two necrons, i cant imgaine them travelling in only two's. sorry about that.

Vilem fought the pain in his side down and rolled off of Lexon. He lay there as Arx offered him help up. His HUD was playing the information across his vision of his sustained injuries, the one on his chest was minimal but the hit to the side had been bad. He lifted his arm and felt the pain shoot through his torso. _*"Shit..." *_he muttered. His armor was now injecting pain balms into the wound and it was starting to dull. He let Arx help him up, _*"My thanks brother, I shall live,"*_ he said as he lifted his arm to examine the injury, it was pretty bad but was already scabbing over, _*"Iron Hands are notorious for being able to take enormous amounts of punishment and living." *_He smiled even though he knew Arx couldnt see his face. 

He walked over to the hole he had punched in the wall earlier and pulled a large piece of the steel off the wall. He sat down and played with it for a little while, his full attention given over to what he was trying to do. Once he had bent it to the shape he wanted using the instruments in his arms he set it on the gap in his armor on his side and, wincing in pain, used a small torch in his finger to meld it into place. Arx was looking at him, _*"I didnt spend all those years on Mars for nothing brother, I had finished all of my training but was sent back because I had told an Adept he was an idiot. These arms are more than mere bionics, they are state of the art, my brothers back home made them for me as a gift of honor."*_ 

He tapped the plating to be sure it was melded on strong enough and took another strip off the wall, he did this four more times with four sheets, each getting smaller and smaller until his armor was all evened out. It looked horrible, like an ork's job, but what could you expect from someone with little supplies. He would have the steel removed once the mission was over but for now it would have to do, his wound would scab over but it still hurt like a bastard. He would have to deal with the pain, but then again he had dealt with no arm for a few days when he got his left one cut off, so he would be fine for now. He helped Lexon up, _*"It seems brother that you will be destined to always break my fall."*_ He chuckled, the hate that had fuelled him so furiously earlier was gone and his jolly mood was back in place. he looked at Arx, _*"Brother I can fix your helmet for you if you want." *_


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"I'm ok brothers only thing hurt is my pride." He said gladly accepting the help up. "So who bet it was necrons? I owe them some ale." He said collecting his weapons and putting his chainsword away for his bolter.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

_"Brother I can fix your helmet for you if you want."_ 

Arx did not respond instantly, he was slightly puzzled.

"There is nothing wrong with this Helmet Brother, what are you implying?" The Crusader pattern had served him well, true it was not his ornamental helm, though he saved that for the Feast of Blades only.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: you got hit in the head concrete. go back to the next page and read what darkreever posted about the shapes appearing.

Vilem smacked the side of his helmet to make sure it worked, _*"I believe that was Caleb, Lexon."*_ he said answering his brother's question. He turned back to Arx, _*"I am not implying anything brother, I am stating the truth, you got hit in the head, well the side of it. It doesnt look too bad, just wanted to know if it was working properly is all. Do not think that I am questioning your courage."*_ the giant marine laughed and slapped his palm on Arx's left shoulderpad. _*"I know that that is in definate supply here. At least now we know what is in this base eh?"*_


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

"Damned things" Caleb snarled as he yanked the shard of exotic metal from his arm, thankful the ceramite of his armor had prevented a flesh wound, "They dont remember how to die any more"

He sheathed his knife and drew his bolt pistol, his armor linking to the guns machine spirit, the ammo count and other information falshed back onto his visor.

[All systens green, I am ready to go on Brother-Sergeant] Caleb said through the squad's sub vox.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

((OOC; Christ that was absent minded of me, sorry))

Arx had been knocked back as the fighting had initiated, though after the warning runes had dissipated and no lasting sigils flashed the blast had faded in the quick adrenaline surge. Arx felt slightly embarrassed, he launched a internal scan on the helmets inner working and was relieved when nothing was damaged.

"I apologise brother, please forgive me, I meant no disrespect."

He tilted his head to look up at Vilhelm as the Iron Hand slapped his shoulder, showing more of the side that had suffered the impact

"Only superficial? So, think I will still be winning any beauty contests soon?" Smiling beneath his helm.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: it's ok i missed an important part earlier too


_"Only superficial? So, think I will still be winning any beauty contests soon?"_ That made Vilem laugh even harder. _*"I think you're a prize winner, what with the likes of Caleb and Lexon around I think my arse could win a beauty contest."*_ He slapped Caleb and Lexon on the shoulderpads. He grunted as pain flared up in his side, _*"Damned gauss blasts..." *_He poked the steel he had melded into place. He looed over Arx's helm one more time letting his HUD sweep over it to check it for anything out of place. _*"No, you should be fine brother. The only thing out of place is that it is a little melted and the paint was fried off, but besides that you should be good for the rest of the mission, just try not to get hit in the head again?"*_ He chuckled.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As the rest of the squad formed back up, Perseus moved forward and took point. Where most of the squad had received their scars from the fight, Perseus had gotten away unscathed. _"We need to push forward before those things come back."_ He informed the rest of the squad.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"I'll take point." He said moving forwards waiting for the rest of the squad to fall in behind him. He kept his bolter aimed down the hallway advancing slowly.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilem came up behind Lexon, his chainsword held out and ready. He voiced the question that had been nagging at him for quite awhile to Perseus, _*"Brother, the lefthand corridor seems awfully doom and gloom to me, maybe we should take a stroll down it to see what lies ahead. I am sure it is a dead end with more blast doors but at least we could cover our backs."*_ He wanted badly to see a necron so as to take his anger out on it, the wound in his side was a sign of weakness, and the Iron Hands above all sought perfection that could not be achieved through flesh, but through the solid mass of metal. His mood was starting to darken and he fought the shadow back that engulfed so many of his brothers, but he couldnt help it, it was a side effect of the geneseed the apothecaries had said. Some trauma from their father's death at the bastard fulgrim's hands. He let out a deep breath to ease his troubled mind, and centered his mind on his mission. He went over the last battle in his head to see what he did wrong and what he could do to better perfect himself in battle.

he opened a channel to the rest of the squad but his comment was aimed at Lexon,_* "Keep a watchful eye brother, these mummy farts can pop out of no where in moments," *_he groaned as his side sent another shot of pain into his torso, _*"Deathless bastards all of them."*_ He looked towards Arx and Caleb, _*"Lexon and I will try to leave enough for you no?" *_


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Its come to my attention that some of the dangers we face in the real world have visited themselves upon Mighty. For the time being I will take control of Perseus so that the second action thread will still have five characters; and Mighty is free to take back control of his character when he is able.]

Taking his auspex out, Perseus zoomed it out to get a better look at the pathways before opening a channel to the squad. _"We are splitting up; Arx and Vilem, you two will take the left corridor and make your way to our first objective. Lexon and Caleb you are with me forward, we will go to the second objective to claim both faster. Use the maps in your dataslates to get an idea of your course."_

With that, Perseus moved forward, bolter at the ready, as he moved beyond the junction and entered the chamber ahead. Bolter sweeping the room before he moved towards the only other access-way, like the elevator its blast door was blown open. However it did not look like the work of their previous enemies, not with all the scratch marks present.

[So now I'm going to leave the description of locations to you all; will their be wreckage, barriers, signs of previous fighting? If there are signs of combat, then do not include any corpses and such, I will do that; the same goes with survivors and enemies.]


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilem nodded as Perseus told the squad they were to split up. He looked at Arx, _*"I will take point brother." *_And with that he slowly made his way down the corridor.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Arx moved behind Vilem, massive chainsword slung across his shoulder and bolt pistol keeping a cautious vigilance before him.

"Brother, In this corridor I may find it difficult to manouver around you while swinging this blade. Perhaps I should take point?" The eagerness in his voice was not overpowering but detectable, his gauntlet tightening around the long hilt


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm smiled under his helmet, "If you wish." He let Arx pass him, after all he was a fairly large marine himself.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Perseus went in to the other room bolter at the ready. He quickly scanned his area for any dangers. It looked as if their had been battle here, one that had ended not so long ago. He noticed round dark blotches of imperial las missing their target. " Lexon, Caleb scan the room for any dangers," Perseus said as he pulled out his auspex. " If he any are found alert the group. I don't want any of us getting separated." Perseus exclaimed.

On Perseus' auspex there were reading of life signs near by. He un-holstered his bolt pistol and quickly put it at the ready. " Brothers life sign found, cover me." Perseus whispered as he started walking towards the readings. The readings were coming from behind a make-shift fort. Perseus jump from around the fort bolt pistol at the ready. To see an downed Imperial officer. 

Perseus walked up to him and checked him over for any wounds. It was obvious he had be in the battle. He had minor damage here and there, but it looked like his carapace armor had took most of the damage. He had a bruise on his head that, had been clotted over with dried blood. Perseus grabbed his canteen, it seemed full. He then poured a little of the water on the officer's face. The officer woke up, startled. Perseus bolt pistol at the ready barked, " Speak your name, rank, and what happened here."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As Vilem and Arx moved down the corridor it seemed to get darker by the minute, _*"Strange this is." *_he said to no one in particular. His HUD picked up unopened blast doors at the end of the hallway, _*"Brother, there are closed doors at the end of this. My guess is there may be something of great import inside. I will try to hack it." *_ As he knelt and began playing with the pannel it dawned on him that it was extremely dark at this end, unnaturally so. He looked up at Arx, _"Be ready brother, I do not like this darkness." _


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Lexon obeyed Persues' orders and covered one of hte doorways. "Poor bastard probably never saw it coming." He muttered obviusly pitying the imperial officer.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The blast doors slid away as Arx and Vilem moved in, guns training back and forth for targets though there were none. A specimen tank in the center of the chamber filled the room, and across from them lay another blast door with a third one to the pair's left. They would need to get through that third door in order to make it to the first of second squads objectives.




“_Gren, captain of the inquisitorial forces sent to find out what happened here.”_ The man choked out as Perseus questioned him. His armour was battered and Gren was horribly fatigued, but he was still a highly trained soldier and Persues lowered his weapon. _“When we got here, we split up and sought out survivors, probably like what your team is doing now; it wasn't long before those metal things showed up and randomly attacked us. As if that wasn't enough, Eldar showed up and began attacking anything that moved though the aliens made us less of a priority. We were quickly picked off, what few of us left holed up where we could and waited for help to arrive. Figured they'd send someone, didn't think a kill team would be sent though.”_


As if on cue, gauss fire hammered at the four from two directions; three enemies from where they had come from and another two from the only other way out of this room. Tearing his hellpistol from a thigh holster, Gren began firing at one of the two with high powered las-blasts before yelling, _“Come one, you need an invitation?”_


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Arx's head was searching the room with careful diligence; knightly helm surveying the room in quick but careful sweeps.

Curiously interested by the container, Arx moved towards the large cylinder and placed a large gauntlet against the glass, trying to catch a glimpse of the contents.

"Brother, were we told what this outpost is _for_? I seek information only, not to question our miss-"

Before Arx could end his sentence the sounds of weapons fire filled his helmet, Persues and the others were under attack.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm's head swirved around as he heard the gunfire. Across the room the blast doors they had come through began to close quickly. He sprinted to the doors but knew it was too late, they were already closed. He pounded both of his fists on the doors relentlessly for a few seconds before bellowing his frustration. He turned to gaze at the room they were now stuck in, _*"No brother, we were not told what this base was for. I had asked before we were even in the thunderhawks and did not get an answer. Apparently our superiors did not see fit to tell us that some of the base's defences were automatic blast doors." *_To emphasize the last remark he hit his iron fist against the door. He checked his HUD for their obectives, _*"It would seem that our first objective is through those doors on our left, but first let us see what is in this tank no?"*_ He pointed to a small panel at the foot of the tank.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"Just great eldar and necrons!" He muttered in his helmet irhgt be fore the weapons fire came down on them. Lexon rolled out of the way of some incoming fire and fired his bolter at the group of three firing in short controlled bursts.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Perseus cursed under his breath as he took cover. He quickly put away his bolt pistol and unslung his bolter. Perseus quickly thought of what he knew of the Necron xenos. " Caleb," Perseus said to the blood angel, " I want you to charge the two Necrons over there we will give you cover fire from the other three as go." Perseus exclaimed to Caleb knowing how so Necrons were in combat and how deadly blood angels were. 

Perseus looked back at Gren, " Officer, Lexon and I will pour bolter fire on the three Necrons at the door. I want you to stay behind us while we move towards Caleb's position." Perseus looked back at his brother marines " Does everyone know what they are to do?" Perseus asked, they nodded in agreement. 

" Alright then on my command." Perseus said as he he threw a frag grenade towards the three Necrons." Perseus knew it wouldn't destory them but it would at least buy them some time where they could get out of cover. KA-BOOM! "NOW!" Perseus barked over the explosion. He quickly got up and shot a quick burst into the two blocking there way, to help Caleb get into combat with them without being gunned down. Then let a full clip out into the other three.


----------

